# Print on Acrylic, Canvas & Deckchairs



## Blankspace (May 4, 2007)

http://www.blank-space.co.uk 

Having spent the last 12 years supplying the print industry with the latest wide format epson,HP, seiko, canon printers Jon the owner of blank-space has a wealth of experience in print business

He also used to import Canvas and different photographic medias from Germany, hence the prices on the website are terrific.

Blank-Space can print your supplied image onto a wide range of products which include Acrylic, canvas, wallpaper & even deckchairs.

There is another side of the company that turns a flat 2d image into "true 3d" and can also "Morph" your images into animation. This is truly unique and they can produce these to any size the client requires.

They can also print direct on Glass, MDF, wood, Metal ets etc 

Well worth a look if you want a different way to display your photos.

www.blank-space.co.uk


----------

